# How old were you when you first benched 300lbs raw and naturally?



## GFR (May 9, 2006)

I remember when I was in high school, not one person used steroids and some of us trained for sports and/or power lifting.....and not to look good in a tight T-shirt

On the gym wall we had a chart of what was considered good power lifting lifts for high school and college, all I remember about it was 300lbs raw was considered a great high school bench and 400lbs for college.


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2006)

330 was the highest at my high school, we were known as the nerdy high school. I still remember his name too.


----------



## GFR (May 9, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 330 was the highest at my high school, we were known as the nerdy high school. *I still remember his name too*.


KEFE ?


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2006)

Pete S. (I'll leave out his last name). He was relatively short, a white dude, and what I would say was pretty big and soft at the time. We did have a guy who was hugely muscular beyond everyone else, but I never saw him bench, ever. That guy is a local legend (I'm out of the area now), expert guitar player too, but only around 5'2" or so (early juicing I'd venture).

He hurt his back a couple years after high school lifting either a car or a pickup. He was the kind of guy who went balls out at everything he did.


----------



## MACCA (May 9, 2006)

38 years old at the moment and still not got anywhere near 330lbs might get near it when i am 40.


----------



## kenwood (May 9, 2006)

i wil hit it b4 i turn 16


----------



## GFR (May 9, 2006)

MACCA said:
			
		

> 38 years old at the moment and still not got anywhere near *330*lbs might get near it when i am 40.


It is 300 not 330 son


----------



## the_general64 (May 9, 2006)

24............started lifting at 21


----------



## MACCA (May 10, 2006)

Sorry early in the morning, but 300lbs or 330lbs still nowhere near it, 260lbs max at the moment....


----------



## aceshigh (May 10, 2006)

29 started lifting at 28


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

I've been lifting a little under 3 years now and I'm up to 285 @ 195 pound bodyweight.  We'll see how long the road is before I get those next 15 pounds.  I would really like to do it while staying at 200 pounds or less.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

I didn't start lifting until I was 24.  Finally went over 300 in my late 40's.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2006)

19 or 20, can't remember.  Other than lifting for 5 months when I was 14 or 15, I started full-time lifting at 18.


----------



## Doublebase (May 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I remember when I was in high school, not one person used steroids and some of us trained for sports and/or power lifting.....and not to look good in a tight T-shirt
> 
> On the gym wall we had a chart of what was considered good power lifting lifts for high school and college, all I remember about it was 300lbs raw was considered a great high school bench and 400lbs for college.


I don't believe you hit it at 15.  I bet others here don't believe it either.  I bet you couldn't do it now.  Post a vid.  Heck post a pic.


----------



## largepkg (May 10, 2006)

I made it to 300 when I was 31, about 11/2 years ago. I didn't do it clean though. I was using M1T at the time and I went straight form 295 to 315 in 2 weeks.

Currently, I'm somewhere around 370.


----------



## clemson357 (May 10, 2006)

I am 23 and I might get 300 this summer. I just broke 200 lbs body weight, so I think I could do it if I concentrated on my flat bench. I put up 280 back when I was about 175 lbs.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2006)

I'll let ya know tommorrow. I was hoping to get 315 up so we'll see....


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I remember when I was in high school, not one person used steroids and some of us trained for sports and/or power lifting.....and not to look good in a tight T-shirt
> 
> On the gym wall we had a chart of what was considered good power lifting lifts for high school and college, all I remember about it was 300lbs raw was considered a great high school bench and 400lbs for college.




That was the same for us. All of the football players worked out during last period. Our coach had a chart with the top 10 lifts for each strength lift. I remember busting my ass trying to get on that list, and I finally did in 11th grade when I benched 275. We even got T-Shirts that had the amount we lifted. It was nuts. 

It all seems kind of strange and maybe even a little lame now, but it meant everything in the world to me then. If I knew then what I know now about nutrition and proper training methods, I would have dominated.


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2006)

I was pumping 310-315 in the Navy at 20-21, then I started drinking more and more and quit lifting for about 8 month's started lifting and could barely get 275 for reps.


----------



## JordanMang (May 10, 2006)

Hit it 3 weeks ago at 16. We get get shirts ( different colored one ) by a point system.  It's 11 points to the first shirt, and each test which is Bench, Squat, Mile, Agility,40 you get up to 5 points.  I have 10 points right now as a 5 point bench is 285, a squat 385, and the mile is like 6:50, Agility 12 something, 40 is 5.2 for 1 point.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 10, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i wil hit it *b4 i turn 16*




Wait a minute.  I thought you were already 16.



> yes i am tired of ur shit too man...so lets just drop it ok...and look at my journal u fagget i did ur max for 3 reps  i think ur just jealous that a *16yr. old* kid can do more than you...soo just suck it up b-otch



To continue our little discussion, I could care less who can lift more than me.  I'm willing to bet at least half the people on these boards can lift more than me.  Remember, we are on a weightlifting forum.  If I were on a "save the whales" forum, I would probably be a little jealous.  So, what's on the agenda this Friday...335 for 2 reps.  I wouldn't at all be surprised, you are a genetic freak.  If you keep at the pace you are on, you will probably be able to lift a house by the age of 18.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2006)

I think it is the syphilis that is holding you back


----------



## SANDIEGOROB (May 10, 2006)

21 when I hit 300.  23 when I hit 340 @ 195lbs.  Last time I saw 300 was in my early 30's.  On the edge of 40, I'm afraid to have 300 over my head again not that I wouldn't mind getting there again.
Knew a guy in HS, football player, hit 360 his senior year but he was a freak of nature.


----------



## GFR (May 10, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I don't believe you hit it at 15.  I bet others here don't believe it either.  I bet you couldn't do it now.  Post a vid.  Heck post a pic.


I don't care what you believe son.


----------



## JordanMang (May 10, 2006)

Half of the people here who "bench 300" can't even squat 300.


----------



## kenwood (May 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute.  I thought you were already 16.
> 
> 
> 
> To continue our little discussion, I could care less who can lift more than me.  I'm willing to bet at least half the people on these boards can lift more than me.  Remember, we are on a weightlifting forum.  If I were on a "save the whales" forum, I would probably be a little jealous.  So, what's on the agenda this Friday...335 for 2 reps.  I wouldn't at all be surprised, you are a genetic freak.  If you keep at the pace you are on, you will probably be able to lift a house by the age of 18.


i wish i could do 335 for 2 reps...in about 7months i will prolly be able too   ....but i prolly will do forced reps this friday w/300


----------



## Wonderboy (May 10, 2006)

I hit 300 during the 2005 summer, stuck on 295 for ever..lol. I was 16.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

my one rep max is 259...i've been lifting for 8 months now ....maybe i'll get 300 in a couple of months


----------



## GFR (May 11, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> I'm a sophomore in college, I started working out a few months ago, when I began benching, I was only able to *115 Lbs* about 4x. Gradually, as the months went on, it kept going up. Currently, I am at 135 Lbs 5x on the flat bench. However, I haven't really been able to get passed that for quite some time. I've tried doing more work with the dumbells, doing some work on the incline bench, but it hasn't really helped me overcome this. I usually rest my chest for a week as well, so I don't think I'm overworking it. Can someone please help me??


 And you voted 300lbs at 14 , and in reality at 19 you are still only benching 115lbs


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2006)

Im 18 and i got my heaviest bench of 143 the other day for 4 reps.

So almost half way there .


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2006)

I went over 300 at 33 but I did not start lifting until I was 30. My goal is to get 315 for 10 reps but I seem to be getting further from that goal, not closer. Maybe I should dig through Foremans trash can!

As for benching 300 at 15...I've seen a 15 year old do 315 for reps. I'll never forget it b/c he did not warm up...that fool will have no shoulders soon.


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Half of the people here who "bench 300" can't even squat 300.




I'm not sure where you get this stat from? If you're talking about the beach boys who only bench and curl maybe I agree to some extent. 

As for this forum, I would venture to say everyone here that bench 300 could easily hit a 300 squat. Hell, I haven't squatted in 6-8 months and will probably never do them again but I know I could throw 315 around like it was child's play.


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I went over 300 at 33 but I did not start lifting until I was 30. My goal is to get 315 for 10 reps but I seem to be getting further from that goal, not closer. Maybe I should dig through Foremans trash can!
> 
> As for benching 300 at 15...I've seen a 15 year old do 315 for reps. I'll never forget it b/c he did not warm up...that fool will have no shoulders soon.




Sounds just like me Pepper. I didn't start lifting until I was 30 as well.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> As for benching 300 at 15...I've seen a 15 year old do 315 for reps. I'll never forget it b/c he did not warm up...that fool will have no shoulders soon.




wtf 15 yrs old does 315 for reps ....superman????


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> wtf 15 yrs old does 315 for reps ....superman????



Rosco Coleman, one of my HS's more talented athletes. When he was in 10th grade (prolly put him right at 15) I watched him get 315 3 times. Here's the kicker, he was 5'9" 185 lbs. It's definitely possible. He also won the slam dunk contest.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

i don't like to hear this stories cause it makes me lose hope  and i feel i'm so weak.......  i don't know how those aliens lift these weights in this age  i guess if i started lifting at 7 yrs old i won't lift 315 max at 15 i can't max it now even


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

Genetics.  Just because someone benches 500 LB's, doesnt mean they can fight.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Genetics.  Just because someone benches 500 LB's, doesnt mean they can fight.



but they probably could impress us


----------



## kenwood (May 11, 2006)

what if they can press 500lbs an can fight?


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> what if they can press 500lbs an can fight?




Very rare combination.  I'd put them up against someone who probably couldn't do half the weight, and watch the fun.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 11, 2006)

I have done 285lbs 3 times...I have not tried a max attempt in a grip...I have never(since stopping powerlifting)cared much about max lifts...I am more interested in the looking good in a tight shirt...or a wife beater.


----------



## GFR (May 11, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> wtf 15 yrs old does 315 for reps ....superman????


I had a friend who benched 295 raw and natural at 17, he was 142lbs and also could squat and dead lift around 500lbs.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> ...I am more interested in the looking good in a tight shirt...or a wife beater.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I had a friend who benched 295 raw and natural at 17, he was 142lbs and also could squat and dead lift around 500lbs.




ummm


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2006)

I remember as a freshman in HS walking by the weight room and a crowd had formed to watch one of the seniors bench 500.  The bar was bending so much and he struugled and finally got it.  Then at the beggining of my junior year he came to visit us and did 630 then proceeded to sell us all weight belts with our names stitched onto them.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 13, 2006)

Ive been lifting since I was 12. When I was about 14 I got into powerlifting. I hit 300 when I was 17, 11 years ago.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

I didn't start weightraining till 25 so this poll is nill

I think I hit 300 @ 27 -


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 13, 2006)

I think 300lbs raw is possible as a young teen. I started powerlifting at approx 13 and by the time I was 15 I had a 230lbs bench, 510lbs deadlift, and a 485lbs squat.....I don't consider myself to be "genetically gifted"....so I am sure those that are can lift even more as young teens.


----------



## jakeluvspunk (May 13, 2006)

I hit 300 about 2 years ago so when i was 21


----------



## franco9112 (May 13, 2006)

On my 18th birthday I put up 305lbs on the bench weighing 160lbs at 5'5'' but I had been training for nearly three years before that.


----------



## kicka19 (May 13, 2006)

300 at 20


----------



## ExiledX66 (May 13, 2006)

I was 17 technically in HS, going on 18 soon though. I put up 298 1/4 pounds in my basement...only for lack of being able to fit anymore weight on my bar at the time...My equipment wasnt...fully equipped I guess you can say. I consider it a 300 press though. I weighed 171 at the time, and trained for the wrestling team. Bench was the main focus of my lifting back then though, was not well rounded. the sad part is today at 21 I can not press a whole lot more than I did then...Im now around 325.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 13, 2006)

12. Had to get that fatass neighbor chick off me before her daddy walked in.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 13, 2006)

I'll probably never bench big numbers... I dont like the bench, and I have never had a good numbers on it.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 13, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I'll probably never bench big numbers... I dont like the bench, and I have never had a good numbers on it.


Strengthen the lats and triceps and your bench will climb like a rocket.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 13, 2006)

Well, Ive heard an assortment of theories...

The most I have ever done is 315 for about 5 reps....

Although I can do weighted dips for reps with 130 lbs, and I can row 315 more times than I can bench it... so, who knows!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2006)

I am 18, currently lifting in the range of 245-255, I hope to get to 300 by age 19.
Its insane kids, these days.  I know one who put up 345 as a 15 yr old a couple of years ago, but he still only does about that much now, which is sad I guess.


----------



## CowPimp (May 13, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Well, Ive heard an assortment of theories...
> 
> The most I have ever done is 315 for about 5 reps....
> 
> Although I can do weighted dips for reps with 130 lbs, and I can row 315 more times than I can bench it... so, who knows!



You call that a bad bench?  Jesus...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 13, 2006)

Well... that is the BEST I have ever benched man.  Me and my brother BOTH are sucky as hell with the BP.. I dont think he goes over 245 very often, its odd.

Besides, for my frame, and compared to my other lifts, it IS kinda pathetic, no doubt.

Hows goes it?


----------



## CowPimp (May 14, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Well... that is the BEST I have ever benched man.  Me and my brother BOTH are sucky as hell with the BP.. I dont think he goes over 245 very often, its odd.
> 
> Besides, for my frame, and compared to my other lifts, it IS kinda pathetic, no doubt.
> 
> Hows goes it?



Well, to each his own.  I would be damned happy with that, hehe.

Things are well.  Just finished my last exam for the semester yesterday, and I did well on both of them.  Where have you and your brother been these days?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 14, 2006)

Im working a lot, with a baby daughter, so Im always busy.

Mike is around... 

When do you graduate?


----------



## CowPimp (May 14, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Im working a lot, with a baby daughter, so Im always busy.
> 
> Mike is around...
> 
> When do you graduate?



Hah, graduate, never.  Highly dependant on how much I have to work and such.  The past couple years I had been working 40-50 hours a week, so 2 classes at a time was what I was doing, and all the schooling I did full time before that was largely "wasted" (Credit wise anyway) after I switched majors.  One of these days.  I'm not worried about it.  I have a job that I could support myself with if I went full time right now anyway.  Heh.

What do you do again?  I remember that you are no longer a cop.  Some kind of freelance work, no?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 14, 2006)

I return to the force probably early next year... maybe mid 2007. 

Now I work for a bank as an investment consultant... decent pay, interesting work.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2006)

17 started lifting at 14. Seemed like gains were so easy, I remember those days!!!


----------



## clemson357 (May 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I had a friend who benched 295 raw and natural at 17, he was 142lbs and also could squat and dead lift around 500lbs.


 
How tall was he?  5'0''?  

I'm not saying you are lying, but that is pretty unbelievable.  So is hitting 300 by 15.  There must have been something in the water in your town.


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> How tall was he? 5'0''?
> 
> I'm not saying you are lying, but that is pretty unbelievable. So is hitting 300 by 15. There must have been something in the water in your town.


5'4, his name was/is Roger Rosalis (sp?) He was the strongest natural pound for pound teen I have ever seen...I was 18 and 215-220 and he could squat and dead lift as much or more than I could....it was a good ego check at the time for me.


----------



## Marble (May 18, 2006)

I did it at 14 and weighed 190


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 5'4, his name was/is Roger Rosalis (sp?) He was the strongest natural pound for pound teen I have ever seen...I was 18 and 215-220 and he could squat and dead lift as much or more than I could....it was a good ego check at the time for me.



And yet you doubt others when they state similar maxes/ages.


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> And yet you doubt others when they state similar maxes/ages.


He has recorded records in Michigan, if you doubt them look them up. I do not doubt most of what I read here but the natural 500+lb benchs and natural 300lb military presses I have read here by 2 or 3 people is laughable....and also all the white boys who claim to run a 4.3 40 in high school


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He has recorded records in Michigan, if you doubt them look them up. I do not doubt most of what I read here but the natural 500+lb benchs and natural 300lb military presses I have read here by 2 or 3 people is laughable....and also all the white boys who claim to run a 4.3 40 in high school



I know 2 kids at my highschool who ran a 4.39, both white.
One is a senior now. The other graduated and now plays baseball for Baylor University here in Waco.

I agree with you about some of the people here.
But When someone posts about someone else, then what would be the point in lying?
I mean if they were talking about themselves, its one thing...


----------



## largepkg (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He has recorded records in Michigan, if you doubt them look them up. I do not doubt most of what I read here but the natural 500+lb benchs and natural 300lb military presses I have read here by 2 or 3 people is laughable....and also all the white boys who claim to run a 4.3 40 in high school




Why you trying to keep the white man down?

I ran a 4.36 40 @ a weight of 342lbs as a senior.   So don't be hatin!


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He has recorded records in Michigan, if you doubt them look them up. I do not doubt most of what I read here but the natural 500+lb benchs and natural 300lb military presses I have read here by 2 or 3 people is laughable....and also all the white boys who claim to run a 4.3 40 in high school



Hey, I ran a 4.4 40 my senior year.  I don't care if you were to believe me or not.  I bet I could still come damn close too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Why you trying to keep the white man down?
> 
> I ran a 4.36 40 @ a weight of 342lbs as a senior.   So don't be hatin!



342??
You sure you didnt mean 142?


----------



## largepkg (May 18, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 342??
> You sure you didnt mean 142?




Now would a largepkg be 142lbs? That would just be silly...


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Hey, I ran a 4.4 40 my senior year. I don't care if you were to believe me or not. I bet I could still come damn close too.


Well if your coach timed you with a hand timmer it is extremely inaccurate so I could have been 4.6 or 4.7. Also a 4.4 would be the fastst in your class A school and you could have gone to state in the 100 meter dash.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 18, 2006)

I first benched 300 at 17.  



			
				JordanMang said:
			
		

> Half of the people here who "bench 300" can't even squat 300.



Hey now... I got in a car accident and am paralyzed from basically the waist down.  I can now bench 300 again, but I squat 0.  BTW, Im 19 now and weigh about 180.

-Jeff.

EDIT:  Oh and I will get 400 before I graduate college.


----------



## kenwood (May 18, 2006)

hehe i benched 315 the other day ..beleive me or not, but i did it!


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2006)

Haven't yet, don't care if I ever do... But ah well.

Best was 285 for 2.


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> hehe i benched 315 the other day ..beleive me or not, but i did it!


Not a chance, I would bet 225 at best is your max.


----------



## JordanMang (May 18, 2006)

People try and base their strength to much on rep maxes.  I can rep max 320, but it's a good day when I can put up 300.  And our school has 2 black people out of 500+ people so our only fast guys are white boys.  In my class ( sophmore ) we have a guy who runs a 4.5 on a computer timer or whatever, and a 4.3 on a hand time.


----------



## clemson357 (May 24, 2006)

I put of 255 for 6 a couple days ago, I am thinking about trying it on my next chest day.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2006)

315 around 22 years old
115 was my max when i started at 15.


----------



## pengers84 (May 25, 2006)

22 years old


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

303 at age 18.


----------



## Pepper (May 26, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> 303 at age 18.


 
Is that what you benched or what you weighed?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

Ever heard the saying about glass houses? 

I weighed about 240 at the time.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Ever heard the saying about glass houses?
> 
> I weighed about 240 at the time.




jesus....240 at 18!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

I was never little.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I was never little.




I can see that!


----------



## largepkg (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jesus....240 at 18!!!




P, at 18 I was 310 and I had Twin Peaks.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well if your coach timed you with a hand timmer it is extremely inaccurate so I could have been 4.6 or 4.7. Also a 4.4 would be the fastst in your class A school and you could have gone to state in the 100 meter dash.




I never ran track.  I was a baseball player that partied way too much to take it seriously.  I remember diff coaches and parents always telling me that I was one of the best base runners they'd ever seen.  I'm playing softball now and everybody comments on how quick I am.  You are right though, the timer could of been off.  All I know is i'm fast for a white guy.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 26, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> hehe i benched 315 the other day ..beleive me or not, but i did it!




You are the biggest bullshitter on this site.  I refuse to believe you unless I am actually there with you watching this.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I never ran track.  I was a baseball player that partied way too much to take it seriously.  I remember diff coaches and parents always telling me that I was one of the best base runners they'd ever seen.  I'm playing softball now and everybody comments on how quick I am.  You are right though, the timer could of been off.  *All I know is i'm fast for a white guy*.


4.4 is very fast for a black guy son.


----------



## largepkg (May 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 4.4 is very fast for a black guy son.



Racist!

4.4 is fast for any race of people.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Racist!
> 
> 4.4 is fast for any race of people.


Name one white guy who is in the top 100, 100m times ever recorded...


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 26, 2006)

started liftin with 195 as max and made it up too 325 at the 10th month of training.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2006)

300 raw?  I was 47....


----------



## LexusGS (May 26, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> You are the biggest bullshitter on this site.  I refuse to believe you unless I am actually there with you watching this.


It was a True Story. 
I spotted him when he did the 315 3 days ago.
Today, however, He warmed up with 8 reps of 275lbs very strict form cg bench as a warmup. Then threw on more plates totaling 345. He did it like a champ. 
It is OFFICIAL!! *Kenwood can bench 2X his BW!!!*
I am the witness and I have nothing but respect for this man.
He has come a long way, from benching 215 a few weeks ago, to almost doubling it as of today. Congrats again my friend. Hope you hit 385 next week. Good Luck!!!


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> started liftin with 195 as max and made it up too 325 at the 10th month of training.


----------



## LexusGS (May 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


I can't believe it eaither Rizzles.


----------



## JordanMang (May 27, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> It was a True Story.
> I spotted him when he did the 315 3 days ago.
> Today, however, He warmed up with 8 reps of 275lbs very strict form cg bench as a warmup. Then threw on more plates totaling 345. He did it like a champ.
> It is OFFICIAL!! *Kenwood can bench 2X his BW!!!*
> ...



Poor use of a hyperbole.


----------



## LexusGS (May 27, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Poor use of a hyperbole.


where did I make my mistake?
Lol, sorry English is my second language.


----------



## JordanMang (May 27, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbole


----------



## LexusGS (May 27, 2006)

nah nigro, i didnt exxagerate shit. It's true. And when he did it he weighed in at 163.6lbs.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 29, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> nah nigro, i didnt exxagerate shit. It's true. And when he did it he weighed in at 163.6lbs.




Ya, I seen him do it too.  What an animal.  I think he weighed in at 164.2 though.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Poor use of a hyperbole.


 Poor attempt to look smart son.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Poor attempt to look smart son.



True Story Son.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Poor attempt to look smart son.



I thought it was funny, heh.


----------

